# elan lle vs elan 7e



## rom4n301 (Aug 6, 2008)

ive been lookin to buy a 7e for a while now on ebay but i constantly get out bid but i found a lle that i kinda like.. i was just wonderin wat are the main differences between the two..


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 6, 2008)

This is the description for the ELAN 7E (EOS 30)



> introduced 2001 - discontinued 2004
> 
> Replacement for the EOS 50E (ELAN IIE). No major new features, but offers improved design and handling. However, the camera is the first non-professional EOS camera with built-in dioptric adjustment for the eyepiece. Features eye-control focus. The same camera without eye-c0ntrol focus (replacing the EOS 50) is the EOS 33 (ELAN 7).


----------



## rom4n301 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks.. but still i cant decide on which i should by


----------



## usayit (Aug 6, 2008)

i like the control layout if the IIe but the 7e has more features.  The IIe was my first EOS,

The 7 lost the red focus assist lamp which is a major loss in my book


----------



## malkav41 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have the Elan II sans EC (Eye Control) and the Elan 7E,  and I find myself using the Elan 7E more. Not due to the eye control focus feature (I have it turned off right now because of my glasses) but because it has a few more features than the Elan II, such as 7 focus points on the Elan 7E as opposed to 3 on the Elan II, and a 35-zone sensor as opposed to the 6-zone sensor in the Elan II. But this is my personal point of view, yours will definitely vary.


----------



## usayit (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess it heavily depends on the shooter.

The 7 focus points versus 3 focus points as well as the 35-zone sensor versus 6-zone sensor really doesn't matter for me.  I shot with the center AF point active only and metering is almost always center average.  I was coming from older cameras that had even fewer options.  I have sense then progressed on to embrace more of the advanced features but back when I was shooting with the Elan IIe, the layout was the most impressive aspect that I remember.

To be honest.... camera body is a light tight box with a shutter.  You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## rob91 (Aug 20, 2008)

Haven't used the other one but I love my 7e.


----------



## Steph (Aug 21, 2008)

As said before, film cameras are just light tight boxes with shutter. So why not choosing your camera by its looks?! In Europe, most EOS 50e (Elan II) were silver and looked really plasticy. The EOS 30 (Elan 7e) has a better black finish which looks like it should last longer.


----------

